# Chilliwack BMQ/SQ Question



## Freight_Train (7 Jun 2004)

I have been given a couple of possible BMQ dates for Chilliwack this summer.   From June 28 to August 29 and from July 2 to August 31.   Recruiting staff have been less than informative about the details.   My understanding is that BMQ is approximately 20 to 21 days long.   From the above dates, I am assuming that SQ will also be included.   My question is: is there a break at all between BMQ and SQ.
Thanks,
Greg


sorry should be in recruiting.


----------



## unreal (8 Jun 2004)

My recruiter told me that BMQ is a 6 week course and Sq is a 4 week course that takes place after.  They can be taken seperatly or one after anouther.  Also, my recruiter said that the BMQ dates in Chilliwack were june 28th and july 4th.


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jun 2004)

Now ,I'm being a nice M/Cpl and have posted the dates here for the Eng.Courses from the Eng. thread.
If you are a future Sapper you should have and from now on check the Eng. 
thread. :evil:

If you are not you are excused. 


Course Dates for BMQ 2004
BMQ 0401: DATES TBA (CHILLIWACK) 
BMQ 0402: DATES TBA (CHILLIWACK) 
BMQ 0403: DATES TBA (CHILLIWACK) 

Course Dates for SQ 2004
SQ 0401: DATES TBA (CHILLIWACK) 
SQ 0402: DATES TBA (CHILLIWACK) 
SQ 0403: DATES TBA (CHILLIWACK) 

Course Dates for Sect MBR 2004
Sect MBR 0401: JUL 05 - AUG 13 (GAGETOWN) 
Sect MBR 0402: JUN 28 - AUG 06 (GAGETOWN) 
Sect MBR 0403: JUL 12 - AUG 20 (GAGETOWN) 
Sect MBR 0404: JUL 19 - AUG 27 (GAGETOWN) 
Sect MBR 0405: JUL 19 - AUG 27 (GAGETOWN) 

Course Dates for Sect 2I/C 2004
Sect 2I/C 0401: JUN 14 - JUL 23 (GAGETOWN) 
Sect 2I/C 0402: JUN 28 - AUG 06 (GAGETOWN) 
Sect 2I/C 0403: JUL 05 - AUG 13 (GAGETOWN) 
Sect 2I/C 0404: JUL 12 - AUG 20 (GAGETOWN)


----------



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

do u have Sept one?


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jun 2004)

yot said:
			
		

> do u have Sept one?


Those are the only dates I have for BMQ.
All after BMQ are Eng. Courses.
I'll see if I can find out if there are any BMQ for  Sept.


----------



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

thanks

what is Eng. Courses?


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jun 2004)

yot said:
			
		

> thanks
> 
> what is Eng. Courses?


Engineer's.


----------



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

hum, how about med a?


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jun 2004)

If it's BMQ those are the Dates for Basic.
As for your Trade,I imagine you will being going down East for that.
As I know nothing of the Medic or any other trade basic trade quals.

Sorry,wish I could help you.

Good Luck.


----------



## Freight_Train (8 Jun 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Now ,I'm being a nice M/Cpl and have posted the dates here for the Eng.Courses from the Eng. thread.
> If you are a future Sapper you should have and from now on check the Eng.
> thread. :evil:
> 
> ...



Spr. Earl,
I apologize for my original error in posting to the engineers thread M/Cpl, as I am not a future Sapper.  I originally found your BMQ date thread from March 23rd there and stupidly posted my question in the wrong forum.  I appreciate your patience.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## combat_medic (8 Jun 2004)

Yot: Guessing by your icon, I'm assuming you're either in (or planning to join) 11 or 12 med. If this is the case, then your Med A course (the QL3 level one... not sure what it's called now) will probably be in Edmonton, unless they move them back to Wainwright. Your advanced medical traning, and everything past the QL3 level with the exception of your leadership course will be held at the Canadian Forces Medical Services School - CFMSS in Borden ON. If you want to know anything else, send me a PM; I'm sure all the 'geers want to stop talking about this and return to blowing $hit up... right Spr Earl?


----------



## Donut (8 Jun 2004)

Res F Med A 3's are being held in Connaught this year, Edmonton was too busy.

DF


----------



## combat_medic (8 Jun 2004)

That's rather odd to have LFWA candidates shipped out to Ontario, wouldn't you say?


----------



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

where is Connaught?

I am planning... taking the bmq this Sept instead this summer. However, I may need to go back my hometown Hong Kong for while on Sept, so I would like to know the course date.

But Thanks all ur advice.


----------



## D-n-A (8 Jun 2004)

Connaught is in Ontario Yot.

In Edmonton, where is the medic QL3 held there? I would have thought they would have gone back east to Borden to the Med School there.


----------



## combat_medic (8 Jun 2004)

The Med A QL3s in Edmonton have been held at the University of Alberta, the SALH/L Edmn R Armoury and HMCS Nonsuch so far. They're always short on space, and so the locations have really bounced around in past years. It's not held in Borden because of shortages on time and space,and it's a lot cheaper to have people to commute to Edmonton in LFWA than to Ontario.


----------

